# Which Eurail Pass?



## zora (Mar 23, 2013)

This summer 5 of us, DH, DS1, DD3, DD4 and me are traveling to London, Brussels, Paris then back to London.  There's the global pass, select pass, regional pass, and one country pass. 
The Eurail website says that even if we have a Eurail pass we still have to buy a ticket to take the Eurostar. The Eurail passes are not cheap. 
Can someone help me?  
Should I get the Eurail passes?
If yes, which one?
Can I use the passes within each country, ie from London to malvern to see the Morgan motor company?
Ie from Paris to the Loire valley?
Can I use the passes for the subway system?
If I have a Eurail pass is the Eurostar the same cost or is it less expensive?
I am one confused cookie.


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 23, 2013)

It will be cheaper and easier to buy Eurostar tickets directly from the web site  since it goes to both Brussels and Paris. You can sometimes save a bit by telling the site you are in the UK. You can also save a bunch by getting the tickets early. http://www.eurostar.com/

Eurail passes *may* be convenient but seldom a good value for money.

Eurail will not work in the UK, IIRC. For that you would need a BritRail pass but again, if you are making just one trip, it is easier and cheaper to just buy a ticket for the journey. The UK System has family fares. http://www.nationalrail.co.

For the Tube in London, it's best to get an Oyster Card since the train tickets will not be good for Tube. www.tfl.gov.uk. 

Cheers


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 23, 2013)

If you aren't taking a lot of luggage, you'll find that flying from point to point is probably a lot less expensive if you use Air Berlin, British Midlands, etc.  Check your fares on Kayak.com and compare to rail.  You may be surprised at the difference.

We've always found that simply buying the rail tickets from point to point is a lot less expensive than buying a Eurorail pass.

The Eurorail pass has no validity for subways in any location.

If you haven't purchased your tickets to/from the U.S. yet, your tickets will be less expensive if you fly into and out of Paris or Brussels, or into London and out of Paris using an open-jaw ticket.  Flying out of London adds about $200 to the fare because of British taxes to leave the U.K.  (there is no tax to fly into London--just out--so you could fly into London and out of Paris or Brussels.)


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 23, 2013)

If you're looking for good information--and possible purchase--try RickSteves.com.  They have a whole division that deals with nothing but train tickets because Rick Steves is such a fan of rail travel, but evey he says flying is sometimes less expensive.  The problem with flying on European airlines is having a lot of luggage--check the regulations on the various airlines sites.

If you have a place you could leave your heavy luggage that isn't being used, that makes a big difference.  For example, we're leaving our large suitcases at the hotel in Barcelona and flying to Berlin for 4 nights, and our tickets from Barcelona, round trip, to Berlin are about $75.00 each.

It looks as though you are planning on only a short trip out of London, to the Motor Company, and only to the Loire Valley from Paris--I am sure you can buy individual tickets at the rail station for less money.  The Eurostar is always a separate ticket--the earlier you buy it, the better.  It can be very inexpensive, and by the same token, it can be very expensive.  The ticket from Paris to Brussels is a very inexpensive one, too.

Again, Rick Steves' company may give you and answers you are looking for.

It sounds like a great trip!


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 23, 2013)

You're better off just buying an off peak ticket to Malvern.  You'll get ripped off but at least it'll be an off peak rip off.  I've just checked First Great Western website and a mid week off peak return from London Paddington to Malvern will cost £43.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 23, 2013)

Eurail passes usually are not a good deal.  The student passes may be a better deal, if it works for ones travel patterns.  Point to point tickets are usually the best bet.  For some countries including the UK and for Eurostar, buying them early saves money.  For the UK, I have been using www.thetrainline.com for tickets.

LCC air tickets can often be cheaper, on airlines like EasyJet, RyanAir, Germanwings, etc.  If you have a lot of luggage, that can be expensive on LCC's so price it out.

Also, you should avoid flying back to London for your departure.  The UK has what is probably the highest departure tax in the world.  I always try to fly out of another country, and since you will be in two others, I would do an open jaw TATL ticket, into London, but returning from one of the other countries to save that APD tax.


----------



## zora (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone. I'll definitely look at the ricksteves site and it doesn't look like its worth it to buy Eurail passes.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 24, 2013)

The tube in London is expensive for 5 people, take a taxi!


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 24, 2013)

For the most useful info in one place on Train Travel in Europe, go to www.seat61.com. If it isn't there, it's probably not important. 

Cheers


----------



## pipet (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd also agree that passes aren't a good value if you have a limited train itinerary. I have taken a Eurail trip before - but to really get value the train travel must be a main feature of your trip (and you really need to be traveling A LOT). A pass for only a few train segments like you are mentioning is definitely a poor value. 

Additionally, with 5 people, you might even consider renting a car while you are doing some of your mainland Europe sightseeing. Gas is expensive, but 5 train tickets add up quickly. Then, you wouldn't be confined to train schedules, and places like the Loire Valley are a lot easier by car. While you can easily get to some areas right off the train (Chenonceau for example), many of the Chateau are not so easy to get to without a car.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 24, 2013)

Since your stops are pretty close together and they are primarily on Eurostar and Thalys, it is not worth getting an Eurail Pass.  

Eurail is only worthwhile when you are covering large amount of distance and/or you are not sure of your stops/routing yet and want the flexibility.

Eurostar is best for city center to city center since it takes 2-2.5 hrs.  If you prefer to fly British airways have some sub-100 gbp tickets OW and it is a 4500 avio point redemption.  

You can sometimes get inexpensive / sale price tickets for the TGV in france but they are non-changeable tickets.  They are typically available for non-peak times on non-peak days.

http://www.voyages-sncf.com/promotion-train/multi/tgv-promo-mars
http://train-idtgv.voyages-sncf.com/train-idtgv

Best choice for London is Oyster cards and if you can take buses on some days, they top out for the day around 3.?? but definitely less than 4 GBP.  

I found Paris best with Carnets but with 5 of you, taxi can become economical since some shorter fares are only 10 Euros.

If you still have not booked your flights, do open jaws into London and out of Paris or Brussels.


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 24, 2013)

MaryH said:


> Best choice for London is Oyster cards and if you can take buses on some days, they top out for the day around 3.?? but definitely less than 4 GBP.



Daily off peak fares top out and vary with age on an Oyster from a max of £1.50 for a child 11-15 for unlimited bus/tube travel to £8.40 for an Adult using the Tube. 

I just purchase the Travel Card fare for a week, put it on an Oyster and don't worry about it.

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tickets/14825.aspx

Cheers


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 24, 2013)

As was said, Taxi in london is a great deal for parties up to 5.  All the London, taxicabs seat 5 so rather than pay for 5 on the tube, most all the time taxi makes sense.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 26, 2013)

pipet said:


> I'd also agree that passes aren't a good value if you have a limited train itinerary. I have taken a Eurail trip before - but to really get value the train travel must be a main feature of your trip (and you really need to be traveling A LOT). A pass for only a few train segments like you are mentioning is definitely a poor value.
> 
> Additionally, with 5 people, you might even consider renting a car while you are doing some of your mainland Europe sightseeing. Gas is expensive, but 5 train tickets add up quickly. Then, you wouldn't be confined to train schedules, and places like the Loire Valley are a lot easier by car. While you can easily get to some areas right off the train (Chenonceau for example), many of the Chateau are not so easy to get to without a car.


Paris to Loire is 200 miles and 3 hours outside Paris.  A straight shot down the A11.  You will need a car when you get there as mentioned so rent one in Paris and drive this.

London to Malvern (Malvern Link is very close to Morgan's factory) is a 3 hour train ride so long day trippable.  That said, Malvern and the Cotswolds are lovely so you may want to spend some additional time there (at which point you need a car so driving to Malvern from London and back may be a better option).

As others have said it sounds like you would want to really do TATL>LHR (London) >< Malvern > Brussels (Eurostar) > Paris (Thalys) > Loiré (Car) and then > CDG (drop the car back at CDG).

Honestly, this is an ambitious schedule that would really need about 3 weeks minimum to do it justice, it's easy to spend a week in London, Paris and the Loire, 3-4 days in the Cotswolds and hmm, 24 hours in Brussels!  Beautiful architecture but not the most exciting of places.  Add on the 2 days of travel you have in this itinerary and think if you really need to do all of this in this trip?  This is analogous to going to LA, SanDiago and San Francisco with side trips to Napa and Joshua Tree National Park.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 26, 2013)

My sister did a similar trip a few years ago with her husband and 2 kids.

London (5 days hotel)-paris (1 week in rented apt)-Brussels (2 nights at Scandic which I gave them on points)-London (3 nights in Sloane Garden Club).  Total time 2.5 weeks

This was before they put in the UK departure tax and at that time flights were least expansive and was direct to London.  

Been to Paris 3 times last year and on 2 of those trips had a week at Allen House before and I fly to LHR but left from CDG to avoid that pesky tax.


----------



## zora (Mar 26, 2013)

Can we get to malvern w/ an Oyster card?
If I plan on taking a train to malvern should I book it now or wait until we get there?


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Wait.  Go to the station and purchase a ticket.  It will be less expensive if you wait until 9:00 to leave, but perhaps that will not leave you enough time at the destination.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 27, 2013)

zora said:


> Can we get to malvern w/ an Oyster card?
> If I plan on taking a train to malvern should I book it now or wait until we get there?


You cannot get to Malvern with an Oyster card!
They Oystercard is the subway / underground card for London though it covers a great area.
Malvern is a London>Birmingham intercity and then a more local / cross-country train to Malvern.  You probably want to book that at least 14-30 days out to get an APEX ticket.  Same day will be expensive.  Trains can price like airlines in the UK (closer to departure prices go up).  You should be able to get a family discount.


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Every day I learn something on Tug!


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 27, 2013)

PStreet1 said:


> Every day I learn something on Tug!



Some European countries charge the same price on rail tickets whenever you buy them.  The UK and France are two where it is cheaper to buy early.

For the UK, you can buy ahead of time with an internet source like www.thetrainline.com , which was suggested to me by a Brit colleague and one that I have used for my UK tickets for the past few years, then pick them up in the UK when you arrive.  Alternatively they can mail them, but there is an extra charge for that.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 27, 2013)

zora said:


> Can we get to malvern w/ an Oyster card?
> If I plan on taking a train to malvern should I book it now or wait until we get there?


http://www.familyandfriends-railcard.co.uk/?source=portal
This costs GBP28 but gives a huge discount so well worth buying

http://www.thetrainline.com/  (there are many alternates google uk train booking for a big list)
Euston is your departing station (the oyster card will get you there within London)
Malvern Link (MVL) is your arriving station.
Adult is GBP30 each way so GBP60.

With the family card 2Ad 3Ch is GBP56.70 each way for all 5 of you.  Its GBP105 each way without the railcard!


----------



## cgeidl (Mar 27, 2013)

*Senior rates*

We have found that senior rates are often half of regular and travel after commute hours is less.For London take the tube if there is lots of traffic as it is much faster if you have four or more stops. Your trip would be best to buy as you go.


----------



## zora (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you for the great advice. I've started researching the links, only on TUG.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 28, 2013)

Also check different days since some days had higher fares or less discounts from what I remembered.


----------

